# Chelsea - Juventus: 2-2



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Dalle 20,45

Forza Don Matteo!


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl, la juve li disintegra.

Secondo me arrivano ai quarti/semifinali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

dai Chelsea!!!


----------



## pennyhill (19 Settembre 2012)

Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah,Vucinic, Giovinco

Storari; Lucio, Giaccherini, Isla, Marrone, Quagliarella, Matri

Cech; Ivanovic, Terry, David Luiz, A. Cole, Mikel, Lampard, Ramires, Oscar, Hazard, Torres

Turnbull; Cahill, Azpilicueta, Bertrand, Oril Romeu, Juan Mata, Moses


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Io tifo la rube non scheziamo...

Voglio che vadano il piu avanti possibile.

Devono stancarsi per gli impegni, lo scudo lo puo vincere chiunque tranne la rube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Scontata la vittoria della Juve.
Il Chelsea è campione in carica, favoritissimo, gioca a Londra, rinforzatissimo con il fenomeno Oscar e l'asso Hazard, mentre la Juve povera e indifesa con la sola forza delle proprie gambe e del suo coraggio è spacciata in terra straniera a tanti anni di distanza da una partita di spessore.
A questo punto il miracolo sportivo: Chelsea parte tutto spavaldo, mette sotto la Juve i primi 2/3 minuti, poi un colpo d'orgoglio dei Conteboys(Conte ovviamente allontanato e messo in croce per gombolotto[risorgerà il terzo giorno])che iniziano a correre come forsennati/invasati/indemoniati/cyborg come loro solito, mettono sotto il C(h)essi ma la reazione dei Blues è altrettanto impetuosa, tanto da evitare almeno l'imbarcata. 
Alla fine i Gesù/Conteboys mettono sotto il Chelsea sul piano del gioco e riescono a portare a casa un'eroica vittoria(1-2 o 2-3, non riescono a dare due goal avanti ai Blues a causa del gomblotto).
Tutti felici, tutti contenti e domani titoloni sulla Gazza mentre in un piccolo inserto in basso si legge Galliani che sorride, dice che siamo competitivi e quintuplica gli anni di contratto ad Allegri e decuplica la paga, con tanto di festa da Giannino... to be continued...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

tifo'o tanto anche se perdono contro il Chelsea passano lo stesso...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

No no se vincono contro il chelsea, si daranno un' esaltata e magari penseranno di battere tutto il mondo. Devono esaltarsi, troppa esaltazione fa solo male


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

0-3 Vucinic Vucinic Conte


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Vedo la Juve favorita anche perchè il Chelsea mi sembra peggio dell'anno scorso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq forza chelsea.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Solo un'imbarcata potrebbe farmi cambiare idea, ovvero che non sono attrezzati per fare una grande competizione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

secondo me li piallano,almeno per quanto riguarda il gioco...e probabilmente anche usl risultato,e mi dovrò sorbire gli juventini esaltati  speriamo questa stagione passi in fretta,sarà solo cattivo sangue...


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma solo a me si sente male la telecronaca a italia 1? non sento nulla, fanno troppo rumore i tifosi


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Vucinic quando sbaglia il passaggio ha la palla che gli torna sui piedi sempre, pazzesco


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Iniziano a rubare anche in Europa?!?!?


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Giovinco comunque e' un mediocre...solo veloce


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Che regalo gli stavano per fare


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Settembre 2012)

Altro livello rispetto alla nostra di ieri, mamma mia se ripenso a quanto abbiamo fatto schifo..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

che s'è magnato vucinic


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Oscar!!!!! Rotto Vidal? spiace...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooo oscarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sempre lui leonardo bonucci non manca mai


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2012)

goalllllllllll


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Dispiace.....


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

E Bonucci facci un gol


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

E Dueeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

soooooooooooooooooooo dueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oscarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2012)

e sono 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

godooooooooooooooo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia che gol ha fatto sto Oscar Wilde


----------



## Isao (19 Settembre 2012)

Campioni d'Europaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Adesso la vincono 3-2, loro non perdono mai, ovviamente Vidal sembrava si fosse azzoppato anche l'ano ed è regolarmente in campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Dispiace V.2


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Settembre 2012)

Che gol ha fatto ragazzi???


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Don Matteo da le piste ad acciuga


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Peccato 

Beh almeno una la perdono


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

noi in attacco siamo messi meglio della juve,vucinic e giovinco sono 2 scamorze


----------



## Pedrosa (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia ma chi è Oscar?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2012)

Oscar è un campione.

Magari la Rube pareggia o vince, ma come dissi lo scorso anno "Il prossimo anno in Champions saranno grasse risate. Soprattutto con Pirlo".


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Adesso la vincono, sempre così


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Mo vincono


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

gol shapooo vidal


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

garn gol vidal


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

La Juve non può sempre vincere.....



DannySa ha scritto:


> Adesso la vincono, sempre così



Non siamo in Italia.....devono sudarsela


----------



## Isao (19 Settembre 2012)

Non può vincere per sempre. Cit. Il Corvo


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

haahah a premium fanno vidal ha problemi seri siii certo come no e corre e segna ma per favore va


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Settembre 2012)

Oscar? 5 anni fa l'avremmo preso noi, oggi non se lo può permettere nessuno purtroppo.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;25817 ha scritto:


> haahah a premium fanno vidal ha problemi seri siii certo come no e corre e segna ma per favore va



La qualità del giornalismo sportivo italiano.


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

se non perdono manco questa mi suicido


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

Il Chelsea è scarso, questa finisce 2 a 2.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Certo che le 2 difese non ne beccano uno manco a spararle!


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

Per ora un pareggio sarebbe il risultato più giusto, il primo gol del Chelsea è stato molto fortunoso e segnato con l'uomo in più. La juve purtroppo può dire la sua anche in europa.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2012)

In difesa la Juve mi sembra calata. Il centrocampo è di livello europeo, niente da dire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

La difesa della Juve non è da champions.


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2012)

Cmq la Rube sta giocando in modo dignitosissimo. Non sono da vittoria Champions causa Bonucci e attacco non top mondo, però cavolo se sono forti


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Pure l'attacco se ci fosse stato un grande attaccante al posto di wcinic quella palla entrava


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

Poi Giovinco non è proponibile a questi livelli, i difensori del Chelsea lo spostano dove vogliono.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Settembre 2012)

vedere oscar pressare su pirlo e segnare goal da fuoriclasse e poi vedere i nostri e sentire : "eh ma boa non puo fare la fase difensiva" mi viene lo sconforto


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> se non perdono manco questa mi suicido



Sono forti..c'è poco da fare. Marchisio e Vucinic si sono mangiati 2 gol altrimenti sarebbero meritatamente in vantaggio.


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2012)

Sto vedendo la diretta goal: una cosa è CERTA: tutte le squadre hanno un giocano calcio tranne noi.
Partite piene di azioni


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

La Juve è molto forte a metacampo,tra le prime 5 in europa,la difesa è modesta per questi livelli,l'attacco pietoso!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono forti..c'è poco da fare. Marchisio e Vucinic si sono mangiati 2 gol altrimenti *sarebbero meritatamente in vantaggio.*



No, ora non esageriamo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2012)

che culò la juve l'unica occasione ha segnato 

per il resto in campo non ci sta capendo veramente niente, il chelsea domina anche sul livello fisico, i giocatori della juve fanno anche fatica a tenere il pallone sui piedi per più di 2/3 secondi


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Voglio vederli però quando dovranno rimpiazzare Pirlo che ha 33 anni..


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2012)

pirlo comunque è il peggiore in campo per ora


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Finira' tipo 3 a 3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2012)

Peccato non abbiano inquadrato Conte al secondo gol, scommetto che era in lacrime.
Forse era un' immagine troppo straziante.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Chiaramente questa la perdono.

Pero secondo me dopo 3 anni dall'ultima presenza in cl, giocare in inghilterra contro i campioni in carica è una prestazione di tutto rispetto.
Se incominciano ad ingranare questi al conad stadium si mangiano il chessi imho


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, ora non esageriamo...



Un pelo meglio loro degli inglesi secondo me..il primo gol di Oscar stra fortunato, per il resto Buffon non ha rischiato nulla.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che culò la juve l'unica occasione ha segnato



rotfl..scherzi?


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che culò la juve l'unica occasione ha segnato
> 
> per il resto in campo non ci sta capendo veramente niente, il chelsea domina anche sul livello fisico, i giocatori della juve fanno anche fatica a tenere il pallone sui piedi per più di 2/3 secondi



Sei ironico?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Sei ironico?



ma scusate che occasioni ha avuto la juve?  vucinic e... boh


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

Vucinic e Marchisio limpidissime. Poi anche sul possesso palla, la juve non riesce a tenerla? Ma se ha più possesso palla...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vucinic e Marchisio limpidissime. Poi anche sul possesso palla, la juve non riesce a tenerla? Ma se ha più possesso palla...



bah, a me sembra che stiano perdendo palloni in quantità industriale


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vucinic e Marchisio limpidissime. Poi anche sul possesso palla, la juve non riesce a tenerla? Ma se ha più possesso palla...



Beh intanto adesso si stanno solo difendendo


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, inutile che parliate di adesso, io parlavo del primo tempo, mica posso prevedere il futuro


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2012)

certo che però in italia la metà dei contrasti di questa partita verrebbero fischiati 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

vorrebbero farci credere che questo non è rigore?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Mmmmmh....


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Ci sta un bel rigorino pro Rube adesso


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ci sta un bel rigorino pro Rube adesso



non siamo mica in Itaglia


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

E' fantastico come i media girino la frittata come vogliono. Contro i testimoni di Genoa dovevano essere sotto 86 a zero nel primo tempo e perdere, invece hanno vinto e allora "eeeeeeee la forza della Rube". Adesso invece "eeeeee ma la Rube meritava di essere in vantaggio".


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma ragazzi che azione, che velocità di ragionamento e reazione. Fantastico.


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Mata e Hazard


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2012)

Mata-Hazard

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pilloooooooo


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma si sapeva eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2012)

...Assurdo, chiunque segna in questa squadra


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Te pareva..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo, gol di quaglia***** 

Ma come cavolo è possibile???


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Grande azione..bravi


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Buono, speriamo che l'aereo cada e faccia una strage a questo punto.


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Poteva entrare pure Gullo faceva gol a prescindere, Chelsea ridicolo in difesa comunque, una squadra con qualche individualità ma che gioca da schifo e sbaglia tanti disimpegni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2012)

Rimanici a terra, sudicio


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

Finisce 2 a 2 come avevo detto. Certo che Di Matteo è proprio ***** a mettere quel mezzo giocatore di Mata... non so quale di queste due squadre odi di più...


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo si sia strappato un'arteria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

E' incredibile come a questi vada sempre e comunque tutto bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

si va beh ok sti qui non perdono MAI e vincono pure stasera


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Boh..non perdono neanche per sbaglio da due a 0 a 2 a 2, sono Forti


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Quagliarella on fire, ogni tiro è una fiammata, ti pareva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

traversa di quagliarella il gol e li c'è poco da fare, sono bravi e pure fortunati


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Potevamo prenderlo noi al posto di Bojan


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Noi avremo minimo 3 a 0


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbè il chelsea è come il porto, ha vinto la coppa a colpi di ****, in condizioni normali sarebbe uscita al primo turno!!! Le avevano prese dal napoli, dal NAPOLI dello scorso anno!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

certo che statisticamente hanno fatto 2 tiri nello specchio e 2 gol!


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2012)

si dimostra di una pochezza pazzesca il Chelsea


----------



## Cm Punk (19 Settembre 2012)

Sono davvero forti
Però è incredibile che da 42 partite gli vada tutto bene, mai un episodio a sfavore!


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

un incubo senza fine


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Inutile,non perdono mai!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2012)

La cosa che mi fa ********* è che alla fine gran parte della convinzione che hanno acquisito la devono grazie al Milan che gli ha regalato lo scudetto l'anno scorso.
Sta cosa proprio mi da sui nervi


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (19 Settembre 2012)

Basito.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Sono praticamente imbattibili


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tutto come pronosticato, ho detto al mio vecchio che pareggiavano appena ha segnato Oscar. Gli gira tutto bene e si vede... l'unica cosa da fare è aspettare che la fortuna cambi rotta


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

2 Tiri in porta 2 Gol LOL


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Son forti, hanno voglia, hanno schemi, hanno gamba

Tanto di cappello


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

beh il chelsea non è che sia granche',pero' loro sono duri a morire!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa ********* è che alla fine gran parte della convinzione che hanno acquisito la devono grazie al Milan che gli ha regalato lo scudetto l'anno scorso.
> Sta cosa proprio mi da sui nervi



tutto vero
il Chelsea oggi meritava la vittoria, davanti hanno tantissima qualità...Lampard-Hazard-Oscar-Mata-Torres


----------



## smallball (19 Settembre 2012)

non sono mai morti ma sono anche aiutati dalla buona sorte...pazzesco


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2012)

Hanno sempre una voglia matta di vincere,o comunque di riprendere un risultato.

Quagliarella è il Top Player che la Juve sta cercando,lo dico da sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Era la loro prima partita in cl dopo anni, in uno stadio difficile contro i campioni in carica, sotto di 2 gol rimontano e pareggiano. Cioe questi non perdono mai

Sto parocchino che riti woodo fa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2012)

mah, io prima di questa partita ero convinta al 100% che vincevano, il chelsea non mi sembra sta grandissima squadra li davanti non c'è un gran bomber boh


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

C'è poco da dire, sono forti.


----------



## Emanuele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nel secondo tempo, pur avendo tirato solo 2 volte, hanno dominato. Il risultato alla fine è giusto.


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Si dai ma fategli un ***** di antidoping cristo, corrono 90 minuti a diritto come animali. E domenica altri 90 minuti a diritto


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Giù il cappello. Nel nostro campionato sembrano il barcellona e al di fuori sono comunque un ottima squadra. Tutta un altra cosa rispetto alla nostra rosa scandalosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè dai, interromperanno il ciclo Barsà e apriranno il ciclo Juve, non si spiega.


----------



## ReyMilan (19 Settembre 2012)

Mi potete dire gli altri risultati?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Settembre 2012)

Partita solida. La cosa positiva è che abbiamo giocato alla pari coi campioni d'Europa.


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

Niente da dire, sono molto forti, pareggio giusto dopo un uno-due che avrebbe ammazzato chiunque. Aggiungiamo che era la prima partita in champions dopo due anni e che giocavano in casa della detentrice del titolo. Magari fossimo nella loro condizione.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2012)

La Juventus ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta che il reparto di gran lunga più importante è il centrocampo. Quando cavolo capiremo che se hai due euro per il mercato quei due euro vanno spesi lì?


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

Comunque nel secondo tempo fino al 2 a 2 aveva dominato il Chelsea dai, che comunque non considero tra le top europee nonostante siano campioni in carica. Poi ovviamente sono una buona squadra come lo è la Juve, ma in linea di massima non credo che siano pretendenti alla vittoria finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

Due tiri,due gol.Vabbè.

P.S. Ma Pirla?Facile giocare contro Pulzetti e Bertolacci,eh?Letteralmente scherzato da Oscar sul secondo gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque nel secondo tempo fino al 2 a 2 aveva dominato il Chelsea dai, che comunque non considero tra le top europee nonostante siano campioni in carica. Poi ovviamente sono una buona squadra come lo è la Juve, ma in linea di massima non credo che siano pretendenti alla vittoria finale.


Ma infatti il 2-2 è un risultato "di cuore" se vinceva il Chelsea non sarebbe stata una ingiustizia.


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

io una cosa non mi spiego: l'anno scorso a inizio campionato tutti noi eravamo straconvinti che non avrebbero fatto granché e sottolineavamo l'assenza di top players. Ok, mi pare ovvio che ci sbagliavamo, quello che tuttavia io non mi spiego, leggendo tuttora i nomi dei giocatori, è come fanno ad essere COSI' forti. Cioè qua parliamo di qualcosa che va oltre ogni logica. NOn perdono mai. Segnano tutti. Segna Quagliarella all'esordio assoluto in CL. Boh, a me pare X - files


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

La juve non è al livello di Real,Barca,Bayern.E' una buonissima squadra al livello europeo(grandissima in Italia).Non competera' per vincere la coppa,ma sono dei leoni e sputano sangue!


----------



## tamba84 (19 Settembre 2012)

il pareggio è stato anche meritato,ma mi rode!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Finche parrucchino continua a rimanere ad allenare, questi saranno i risultati.

E' lui l'artefice di tutto.


----------



## tamba84 (19 Settembre 2012)

come ha fatto vidal infortunato a correre 90 e passa minuti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La juve non è al livello di Real,Barca,Bayern.E' una buonissima squadra al livello europeo(grandissima in Italia).Non competera' per vincere la coppa,ma sono dei leoni e sputano sangue!


Vendono cara la pelle, possono uscire e usciranno ma sempre a testa alta, a schiaffi non li prenderà mai nessuno, neanche il Barcellona.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finche parrucchino continua a rimanere ad allenare, questi saranno i risultati.
> 
> E' lui l'artefice di tutto.



beh tifo'o so bravi anche loro,non è solo merito del parrucca!


----------



## pennyhill (19 Settembre 2012)

Giusto il pareggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> come ha fatto vidal infortunato a correre 90 e passa minuti?



mistero..ma poi che gli avranno dato tra primo e secondo tempo perchè fino a dopo che ha fatto gol ancora zoppicava


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vendono cara la pelle, possono uscire e usciranno ma sempre a testa alta, a schiaffi non li prenderà mai nessuno, neanche il Barcellona.



Il Barca in serata puo' dare 5 gol a tutti,ma non è questo il punto.Sono bravi,giocano bene e nulla da dire!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

a freddo poi lo sente il dolore...in campionato non gioca


----------



## raducioiu (19 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> io una cosa non mi spiego: l'anno scorso a inizio campionato tutti noi eravamo straconvinti che non avrebbero fatto granché e sottolineavamo l'assenza di top players. Ok, mi pare ovvio che ci sbagliavamo, quello che tuttavia io non mi spiego, leggendo tuttora i nomi dei giocatori, è come fanno ad essere COSI' forti. Cioè qua parliamo di qualcosa che va oltre ogni logica. NOn perdono mai. Segnano tutti. Segna Quagliarella all'esordio assoluto in CL. Boh, a me pare X - files



Per me certi giocatori sono stati enormemente sottovalutati. Si rideva dell'ottimo terzino Lichtsteiner, si diceva che Nocerino e Vidal eran sullo stesso piano, ecc... Comunque non è che sono chissà cosa, sono una buona squadra... alla fine han solo pareggiato, non han vinto 4 a 0. In Serie A dominano non perché sono fortissimi loro, ma perché sono al limite del ridicolo le altre (che infatti in Europa fanno ridere).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vendono cara la pelle, possono uscire e usciranno ma sempre a testa alta, a schiaffi non li prenderà mai nessuno, neanche il Barcellona.



sono fortunati che non hanno mai giocato contro il Barca di Guardiola...noi contro di loro ce la siamo giocata meglio di tutti


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli noi non siamo da meno con il pazzolivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per me certi giocatori sono stati enormemente sottovalutati. Si rideva dell'ottimo terzino Lichtsteiner, si diceva che Nocerino e Vidal eran sullo stesso piano, ecc... Comunque non è che sono chissà cosa, sono una buona squadra... alla fine han solo pareggiato, non han vinto 4 a 0. In Serie A dominano non perché sono fortissimi loro, ma perché sono al limite del ridicolo le altre (che infatti in Europa fanno ridere).


comq per me la juve ha tre giocatori insostituibili pirlo vidal e vucinic, per il resto sono tutti buoni giocatori ma quelli che fanno la differenza sono questi tre soprattutto vidal che un giocatore completo, sa fare tutto


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Si rideva dell'ottimo terzino Lichtsteiner, si diceva che Nocerino e Vidal eran sullo stesso piano, ecc...



Lichsteiner vale venti Abate e Vidal è un campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tranquilli noi non siamo da meno con il pazzolivo


Poi c'è Pato


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per me certi giocatori sono stati enormemente sottovalutati. Si rideva dell'ottimo terzino Lichtsteiner, si diceva che Nocerino e Vidal eran sullo stesso piano, ecc... Comunque non è che sono chissà cosa, sono una buona squadra... alla fine han solo pareggiato, non han vinto 4 a 0. In Serie A dominano non perché sono fortissimi loro, ma perché sono al limite del ridicolo le altre (che infatti in Europa fanno ridere).




In casa del Chelsea neanche il Barcellona può vincere 4-0, l'anno scorso ad esempio ha perso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

La Juve secondo me ha una preparazione atletica mostruosa, vedi Vidal.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> In casa del Chelsea neanche il Barcellona può vincere 4-0, l'anno scorso ad esempio ha perso.



c'era un certo drogba e il chelsea giocava in un altra maniera, qua ha fatto la partita


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma perderanno mai? Questi possono andare sotto di 4 gol in un tempo e nell'altro recuperare!!!


----------



## sheva90 (19 Settembre 2012)

Non perdono mai...


----------



## raducioiu (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> In casa del Chelsea neanche il Barcellona può vincere 4-0, l'anno scorso ad esempio ha perso.


Non è un esempio l'anno scorso, è l'unico caso.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (19 Settembre 2012)

Pareggiare dopo aver preso due gol nel giro di tre minuti, giocando praticamente con due uomini in meno (Pirlo e Giovinco assolutamente nulli), sul campo della squadra campione d'Europa direi che è un bel biglietto da visita. Non vinceremo la coppa ma credo che nessuno sarebbe contento di incontrarci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Settembre 2012)

ma avete visto l'azione in velocità terminata col tiro di mata ? oppure vidal zoppo che corre piu di un giocatore nostro sano? ma che **** di preparazione fa allegri ?


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> io una cosa non mi spiego: l'anno scorso a inizio campionato tutti noi eravamo straconvinti che non avrebbero fatto granché e sottolineavamo l'assenza di top players. Ok, mi pare ovvio che ci sbagliavamo, quello che tuttavia io non mi spiego, leggendo tuttora i nomi dei giocatori, è come fanno ad essere COSI' forti. Cioè qua parliamo di qualcosa che va oltre ogni logica. NOn perdono mai. Segnano tutti. Segna Quagliarella all'esordio assoluto in CL. Boh, a me pare X - files



è la loro storia. Riescono a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi come nessun altro. Ricordo che hanno disputato millanta finali di champions coi Torricelli, coi Porrini, coi Carrera, coi Marocchi, coi Padovano e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Tradizione, Dna, noi ne abbiamo altre ad esempio, loro quella di "fare le nozze coi fichi secchi" pazzesco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma avete visto l'azione in velocità terminata col tiro di mata ? oppure vidal zoppo che corre piu di un giocatore nostro sano? ma che **** di preparazione fa allegri ?



ma appunto perchè soffriamo noi fisicamente in questo periodo e le altre squadre hanno un altro passo, la cosa incredibile è questa..c'è bisogno di fare una preparazione cosi pesante che ti fa perdere punti a inizio campionato e ti fa infortunare anche giocatori che poi sarebbero importanti?? cioè al milan mancano pato montolivo e robinho e come se nella rosa della juve mancassero pirlo vucinic e vidal, non so come se la caverebbe la juve senza questi tre giocatori


----------



## MilanForever (19 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non è un esempio l'anno scorso, è l'unico caso.



Ti porto come esempio l'ultimo anno, mi sembra un esempio più valido rispetto agli anni precedenti, comunque ricordo un chelsea barcellona 1-1 nel 2009... Comunque il punto non è nei precedenti tra queste due squadra, ho preso il Barca perchè è da tutti riconosciuta la squadra più forte solo per dire che nessuno negli ultimi anni ha vinto molto spesso contro il Chelsea in casa, tanto meno con largo margine. In più il pareggio della juve viene dopo essere stato sotto 2-0. 

Molti qui dentro hanno fatto i complimenti alla juve, un pò di obiettività a volte non guasterebbe.


----------



## Petrecte (19 Settembre 2012)

Corrono e sanno cosa fare in campo , tutto il contrario di ciò che facciamo noi......


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2012)

Conte in tribuna

Notare quello vicino a lui che non si è accorto del gol perchè impegnato a messaggiare istruzioni alla panchina


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Dal twitter ufficiale della Juve:

JuventusFC ‏@juventusfc
#ChelseaJuve 2-2. Sotto di due gol allo Stanford Bridge i ragazzi hanno rimontato e dominato il secondo tempo. #OrgogliosiDiVoi #Juventus


Dominato il secondo tempo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Di sicuro hanno rischiato di vincerla, ma ha dominato il chelsea.


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2012)

Entrambe le squadre potevano vincerla, alla fine il pari è il risultato più giusto.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Ti porto come esempio l'ultimo anno, mi sembra un esempio più valido rispetto agli anni precedenti, comunque ricordo un chelsea barcellona 1-1 nel 2009... Comunque il punto non è nei precedenti tra queste due squadra, ho preso il Barca perchè è da tutti riconosciuta la squadra più forte solo per dire che nessuno negli ultimi anni ha vinto molto spesso contro il Chelsea in casa, tanto meno con largo margine. In più il pareggio della juve viene dopo essere stato sotto 2-0.
> 
> Molti qui dentro hanno fatto i complimenti alla juve, un pò di obiettività a volte non guasterebbe.



L'obbiettività non c'entra proprio nulla, dato che non ho negato, ad esempio, che la Juventus abbia meritato il pareggio o che abbia giocato bene. Ho semplicemente detto di non esagerare ad esaltarli, perché si tratta pur sempre di un pareggio: un ottimo risultato, ma non un'impresa tale da considerarli chissà cosa a livello europeo. Se tu poi vuoi considerare questo pareggio qualcosa di incredibile che fa balzare la Juventus ai vertici del calcio europeo, non è obbiettività ma una tua opinione che non condivido dato che si tratta solamente di una partita.

Tra l'altro, secondo me, non ha senso dire che il Barcellona "non può vincere in casa del Chelsea" basandosi su una singola partita.


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

Stasera hanno ricominciato a capire come sia il calcio, quello vero. Se abbassi, per 2 minuti, il livello di attenzione ti ritrovi già in ginocchio. In Europa non c'è il Bertolacci di turno. Poi sono stati bravi a recuperare, ma nel complesso il Chelsea meritava di vincere.


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finche parrucchino continua a rimanere ad allenare, questi saranno i risultati.
> 
> E' lui l'artefice di tutto.



Esatto, è questo il nostro segreto secondo me. Conte ha letteralmente rivoluzionato questa squadra dal punto di vista mentale riuscendo a far rendere in maniera incredibili giocatori assolutamente normali (Bonucci, Pepe, Giaccherini ecc.). Io so che in molti detestate Conte qui (e infondo vi capisco perchè anch'io al posto vostro lo detesterei), ma partita dopo partita sta dimostrando si essere un grande allenatore.


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

Il pari è il risultato più giusto..meglio la Juve nel primo tempo mentre il Chelsea ha sicuramente fatto vedere più cose nel secondo..comunque la Juve ha un sistema di gioco che rende..tanto movimento dei centrocampisti e degli esterni che puntano spesso e vanno sul fondo..oggi Asamoah, Giovinco e Pirlo non hanno fatto un tubo però non ha inciso più di tanto sul rendimento generale proprio perché il loro gioco si basa sul collettivo e non sulle giocate del singolo..se riescono ad inserire anche Isla, Quagliarella e Pogba possono vincere il girone e poi giocarsela con quasi tutti dagli ottavi in poi.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esatto, è questo il nostro segreto secondo me. Conte ha letteralmente rivoluzionato questa squadra dal punto di vista mentale riuscendo a far rendere in maniera incredibili giocatori assolutamente normali (Bonucci, Pepe, Giaccherini ecc.). Io so che in molti detestate Conte qui (e infondo vi capisco perchè anch'io al posto vostro lo detesterei), ma partita dopo partita sta dimostrando si essere un grande allenatore.



Se fossi juventino odierei Conte più di tutti, visto quello che disse sulla squadra.
Ma si sa che lo juventino ha memoria corta...


----------



## Brain84 (20 Settembre 2012)

Questi hanno un impianto di gioco di tutto rispetto...nessun fenomeno ma dei campioni (Vidal su tutti) che sanno far girare palla, attaccare gli spazi, fare ripartenze e difendere compatti...tutte cose che al Milan non vedo dai tempi di Sacchi.
Il pareggio alla fine ci sta, comunque complimenti alla Juventus, da sportivo...da tifoso del Milan spero che vi venga la diarrea fulminante a tutti per 18 mesi filati senza mollare mai la tazza del water


----------



## Prinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> è la loro storia. Riescono a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi come nessun altro. Ricordo che hanno disputato millanta finali di champions coi Torricelli, coi Porrini, coi Carrera, coi Marocchi, coi Padovano e compagnia cantante.



quella di Porrini, Torricelli e Padovano era una squadra di dopati certificati. E comunque aveva giocatori del calibro di Del Piero, Vialli, Jugovic, Ferrara, etc.


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se fossi juventino odierei Conte più di tutti, visto quello che disse sulla squadra.
> Ma si sa che lo juventino ha memoria corta...



Ho capito quello che intendi, ma io qui parlavo del Conte allenatore. Il resto è un altro discorso.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> L'obbiettività non c'entra proprio nulla, dato che non ho negato, ad esempio, che la Juventus abbia meritato il pareggio o che abbia giocato bene. Ho semplicemente detto di non esagerare ad esaltarli, perché si tratta pur sempre di un pareggio: un ottimo risultato, ma non un'impresa tale da considerarli chissà cosa a livello europeo. Se tu poi vuoi considerare questo pareggio qualcosa di incredibile che fa balzare la Juventus ai vertici del calcio europeo, non è obbiettività ma una tua opinione che non condivido dato che si tratta solamente di una partita.
> 
> Tra l'altro, secondo me, non ha senso dire che il Barcellona "non può vincere in casa del Chelsea" basandosi su una singola partita.



Bè, secondo me dire che "non è che siano chissà cosa" perchè hanno "solo" pareggiato in casa del Chelsea è un pò limitativo, ma comunque sono opinioni.

Comunque non mi far dire cose che non ho detto perchè quel virgolettato non l'ho mai scritto. Ho scritto che non è facile in generale vincere in casa del Chelsea, tantomeno 4-0 (come hai scritto tu per esempio), neanche per il Barcellona che infatti negli ultimi anni non lo ha fatto. Tutti qui.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Settembre 2012)

C'è da dire comunque che il Chelsea tra le più forti è la peggiore. Il fatto che sia campione d'europa significa veramente poco e niente...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è da dire comunque che il Chelsea tra le più forti è la peggiore. Il fatto che sia campione d'europa significa veramente poco e niente...



esatto..poi era più difficile affrontarla l'anno scorso quando giocava da schifo ma non ti faceva giocare bene occupandoti tutti gli spazi che adesso che cerca di fare la partita e lascia anche un po l'iniziativa agli avversari, comq la juve ha fatto una grande partita e ha meritato il pareggio


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> quella di Porrini, Torricelli e Padovano era una squadra di dopati certificati. E comunque aveva giocatori del calibro di Del Piero, Vialli, Jugovic, Ferrara, etc.



Indubbiamente. Ma nessun'altra squadra con tanti scarponi inseriti nell'11 titolare riusci a fare cose simili. è il loro DNA.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ad oggi di partita ufficiale hanno perso solo la finale di coppa italia, drtto questo mi pare chiaro che nel giro di 4/5 anni la vinceranno.
Ovviamente conte deve tutto a lippi


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Noi al posto di loro stasera, con questi ritmi, ne avremmo prese tipo 6-7.

PS: Qualche pensa ancora che sia stato assurdo spendere 40 milioni per Oscar?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Noi al posto di loro stasera, con questi ritmi, ne avremmo prese tipo 6-7.
> 
> PS: Qualche pensa ancora che sia stato assurdo spendere 40 milioni per Oscar?



32 milioni, troppo per un 20enne ma soldi ben spesi davvero


----------



## Stex (20 Settembre 2012)

vidal stava morendo e ha giocato tutta la partita... che persone false.


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Noi al posto di loro stasera, con questi ritmi, ne avremmo prese tipo 6-7.
> 
> PS: Qualche pensa ancora che sia stato assurdo spendere 40 milioni per Oscar?


un po come paragonare un peso piuma ad un peso massimo. Da una parte c'e' una società in dismissione e dall'altra una societa che stra spende da anni. Normale che sia piu forte, non e' che abbiano fatto un miracolo.. Se spendi vinci, se vendi no.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Noi al posto di loro stasera, con questi ritmi, ne avremmo prese tipo 6-7.
> 
> PS: Qualche pensa ancora che sia stato assurdo spendere 40 milioni per Oscar?



Io.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

appena avranno alzato la coppa diranno che sono più forti di tutte le ingiustizie, che ne hanno vinte 10 sul campo, eccetera eccetera


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2012)

cmq se la juve non perde una qualsiasi ***** di partita, io divento pazzo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> cmq se la juve non perde una qualsiasi ***** di partita, io divento pazzo



credo tu debba preparare la camicia di forza


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

leggendo su internet sembrava avessero vinto 5 0 ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> cmq se la juve non perde una qualsiasi ***** di partita, io divento pazzo


Dagli tempo, figuriamoci se prima o poi non perderanno, non si è mai verificato nella storia dell'umanità che una squadra di calcio non abbia subito una sconfitta per due stagioni consecutive.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (20 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno sono meno solidi dell'anno scorso. Subiscono molti più contropiedi. Hanno pareggiato una partita praticamente grazie alla difesa di ***** del Chessi e a Genova stavano per uscire sconfitti. Hanno carattere, verissimo, ma non sembrano più quegli indiavolati dell'anno scorso. Tempo, ci vuole tempo..

ps. 
Anche noi facemmo 2-2 in casa dei campioni d'europa.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dagli tempo, figuriamoci se prima o poi non perderanno, non si è mai verificato nella storia dell'umanità che una squadra di calcio non abbia subito una sconfitta per due stagioni consecutive.



infatti la finale di coppa italia l'hanno persa, e pure la semifinale di ritorno vedendo il risultato al 90' 
quindi boh... devono perdere solo in campionato


----------



## Ale (20 Settembre 2012)

Ma al Milan sono mai state riservate tutte ste celebrazioni per un pareggio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ma al Milan sono mai state riservate tutte ste celebrazioni per un pareggio?



me lo sono chiesto anche io, eppure noi abbiamo fermato due volte il barcellona e umiliato 4-0 l'arsenal (pensa i commenti se fosse successo alla juve) ma quando successe ci furono solamente critiche, non un commento positivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ma al Milan sono mai state riservate tutte ste celebrazioni per un pareggio?



La tradizione è diversissima in Europa. Troppo


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2012)

C'hanno una fame, una grinta, una condizione fisica pazzesche. Sono una SQUADRA, nella disposizione in campo, nella mentalità. Conte ha fatto un lavoro pazzesco, a dir poco. Ha fatto diventare calciatori gente che manco si pensava avrebbero potuto tirare due calci al pallone.

E poi l'allenatore non fa la differenza, come no.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'hanno una fame, una grinta, una condizione fisica pazzesche. Sono una SQUADRA, nella disposizione in campo, nella mentalità. Conte ha fatto un lavoro pazzesco, a dir poco. *Ha fatto diventare calciatori gente che manco si pensava avrebbero potuto tirare due calci al pallone.
> *
> E poi l'allenatore non fa la differenza, come no.



Non esageriamo. Non erano campioni ma neanche scarsoni, tutta gente c he conosceva il campionato italiano o quas, piu vari talenti potenziali. L'anno scorso han vinto più che altro per i nostri infortuni.


----------



## Vinz (20 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> un po come paragonare un peso piuma ad un peso massimo. Da una parte c'e' una società in dismissione e dall'altra una societa che stra spende da anni. Normale che sia piu forte, non e' che abbiano fatto un miracolo.. Se spendi vinci, se vendi no.



Hai ragione, ma vedo anche altro oltre questo. Vedo proprio la cattiveria agonistica dei giocatori, la rabbia che ci hanno messo a rimontare. Certo, la difesa del Chelsea non era il massimo, però gli inglesi hanno un ritmo veramente alto, sulle ripartenze in 2 secondi si trovano nella tua aria di rigore e la Juve è stata anche brava a resistere.
Noi dopo 10 minuti saremmo stati già sul 3-0 come minimo.

Comunque si ritorna sempre al tuo discorso, anche la determinazione la puoi trovare nei Vidal, non nei Traorè e Costant.


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

Cavolo il Chelsea quanto mi è piaciuto?
Poi ha dei giocatori che mi fanno impazzire......Lampard sempre al top e Luiz che mi fa impazzire!!

meritavano di stravincere!!


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

Il Chelsea non era il massimo, ma e' pur sempre la squadra campione d'europa.
Come se non bastasse erano sotto 2 a 0 a Londra e li hanno ripresi


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Settembre 2012)

Lampard è semibollito........fossi Don Matteo piazzerei Ramires mediano accanto a Mikel


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Lampard è semibollito........fossi Don Matteo piazzerei Ramires mediano accanto a Mikel


D'accordo.
...Ramires Mikel
Oscar Hazard Mata

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> Ma al Milan sono mai state riservate tutte ste celebrazioni per un pareggio?


Certo che ce la siamo tirata anche noi dopo il 2-2 col Barsà


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo.
> ...Ramires Mikel
> Oscar Hazard Mata
> 
> ...



E pensare che hanno pure ceduto Meireles che era un grande centrocampista secondo me. Comunque hai ragione, senza contare che pure quando abbiamo perso 3 a 2 in casa Galliani era tutto sorridente alle interviste dicendo che eravamo andati meglio del Real Madrid


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

La cessione di Meireles proprio non l'ho capita.


----------



## Le Roi Platini (21 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo dimostrato di saper tenere testa alla squadra piu' scarsa delle teste di serie in CL ( nonostante fosse la detentrice della coppa).. e questa è la dimostrazione dei nostri limiti, ovvero ci fermeremo agli ottavi/quarti. ( ammesso che marmotta non mi prenda qualcuno di top a gennaiio.) Ottimi Vidal e Marchisio che hanno giganteggiato su Lampard, Immenso Lich che ha annullato Hazard.. Male molto male Giovinco e Asamoah...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

Le Roi Platini ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dimostrato di saper tenere testa alla squadra piu' scarsa delle teste di serie in CL ( nonostante fosse la detentrice della coppa).. e questa è la dimostrazione dei nostri limiti, ovvero ci fermeremo agli ottavi/quarti. ( ammesso che marmotta non mi prenda qualcuno di top a gennaiio.) Ottimi Vidal e Marchisio che hanno giganteggiato su Lampard, Immenso Lich che ha annullato Hazard.. Male molto male Giovinco e Asamoah...



porto e arsenal sono più scarse del chelsea e poi a parte quei cinque minuti di sbandamento dove oscar si è inventato due gol non avete sofferto poi tantissimo, come ho detto prima per me non potete prescindere da tre giocatori pirlo vidal e vucinic soprattutto il cileno che è un giocatore stratosferico sia in difesa perchè è l'uomo che va a coprire pirlo quando imposta sia in fase offensiva dove è sempre determinante, a parte il gol mi viene in mente anche l'assist per vucinic davvero da grande giocatore


----------



## Bawert (21 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> porto e arsenal sono più scarse del chelsea e poi a parte quei cinque minuti di sbandamento dove oscar si è inventato due gol non avete sofferto poi tantissimo, come ho detto prima per me non potete prescindere da tre giocatori pirlo vidal e vucinic soprattutto il cileno che è un giocatore stratosferico sia in difesa perchè è l'uomo che va a coprire pirlo quando imposta sia in fase offensiva dove è sempre determinante, a parte il gol mi viene in mente anche l'assist per vucinic davvero da grande giocatore


Beh, nel secondo tempo apparte il quarto d'ora finale, non é cha abbiano impressionato.


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Mata si e' scarsizzato parecchio


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2012)

Il Chelsea è la squadra testa di serie piu scarsa? Ed il Milan dove lo mettiamo?

Il Milan è quella piu scarsa, poi il porto poi l'arsenal, poi lo united. Il chelsea è dietro barca real e bayern..n'somma piu scarsa direi di no...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è la squadra testa di serie piu scarsa? Ed il Milan dove lo mettiamo?
> 
> Il Milan è quella piu scarsa, poi il porto poi l'arsenal, poi lo united. Il chelsea è dietro barca real e bayern..n'somma piu scarsa direi di no...



non ho considerato il milan perchè loro non potevano prenderlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La cessione di Meireles proprio non l'ho capita.



Me lo chiedevo anche io, a meno che il giocatore stesso non abbia voluto cambiare aria.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma scusate, la Juventus ha fatto due tiri in porta, 3 compreso quello finale.

Buffon ha fatto almeno TRE parate determinanti, il Chelsea complessivamente ha giocato meglio.


----------

